# where are all you mummys from?



## danniemum2be

Just thought it would be nice to see where all u mummys are from and i will record it to see how many of us are from each area. thought it would be nice if each area had a lil teen meet.

me and Maisie are from Liverpool, but living in manchester at the moment :-D x x

*Manchester*
Danielle and Maisie
Melissa, Grace and Theo
Laura1991 and Lily 

*Stoke-On-Trent*
Kimbobaloobob and Russell

*Glasgow*
CallieBert and Braden
sambam, Bailey and Brogan

*West Midlands*
Lauraxamy and Laila
DreamComeTrue and Lyra

*New Zealand*
rwhite and Lachlan
Akira and Charlotte

*Lincolnshire*
Purpledaisy2 and LO

*London*
KrisKitten and Tommy
Lynnikins, Nathaniel and Elliott
Alice and Luke
TattieHattie and Kaylum and Tattiesmum

*Newcastle*
08marchbean and Paige
Leoniebaby and Morgan

*New Forest*
EmzyMathRuby and LO's

*Aberdeen*
Suprisebump_x and Riley

*York*
Annawrigley and Noah
Lily123 and LO

*South Yorkshire*
Jemma and Connor

*Canada*
PreggoEggo and Quintin
purple_kiwi and Kailee
Meganracheal and Emily
Tasha41 and Elyse
Duro and Dani 

*East Midlands*
Tinkerbellkir, olivia and seth
Jay_x and Brooke rose

*Darlington*
JessdueJan and Lucas

*Devon*
Jen1604, ophelia and lennon

*Hertfordshire*
Abblebubba and Tyler-Jay
Ally and Holly

*West Yorkshire*
Sineady and Lewis

*Somerset*
Jazzie_fizzle and Bump

*Cheltenham*
Leanne and Chloe

*Essex*
Laura and Robyn
Rockys-mumma and Rocky

*US*
jelix9408 and Willow
Ally and Hayley Jo
Glitterbomb and Wyatt
msp_teen and Marvell
dnw_lvs_mjc and Kailynn 

*Nottingham*
Ally and Holly
Becyboo_x and Mason
LOZANDEVIE and Lillie 

*Sussex*
Jayde1991 and Erin and Addyson 
babynewbie and Archie 

*Wales*
Ayachan and Summer-rose 

*Bristol*
wishuwerehere and Isabelle


----------



## kimbobaloobob

im fron Stoke-On-Trent, west midlands :)


----------



## CallieBert

We're from Glasgow

We're moving to The States when I finish up in University - But Glasgow will always be home :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

were you due on the 18th or the 23rd of jan by anychance?


----------



## danniemum2be

the 19th i was due lol, well was meant to be the 17th but it was worked out wrong in my notes and she put it dwn as 19th so just stuck with that lol x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:shrug: i thought i remebered you from on of the trimester boards and you were due same day as me...


----------



## danniemum2be

lol lucky you russell was born early maisie was 7/9 days late and had to get induced because i was bleeding! x x


----------



## Lauraxamy

Shropshire, West Midlands :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i know, i was in labout for 45 hours and ended up being induced though, i would of prefered to go over due and have a easyier birth


----------



## rwhite

Wellington, New Zealand :lol: Flippin' ages away..


----------



## danniemum2be

poor u. i was induced with a gel. first lot was put in at 9.30am, said it usualy takes 3 lots but started contracting after first lot, waters got broken at 7pm and maisie was born at 11.54pm after only 4 mins of pushing! placenta was out 2 mins after that lol x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

wow i was put on the drip in the end he just didnt want to come out :(


----------



## danniemum2be

i was put on that drip it bloody killed lol!! x x


----------



## purpledaisy2

Lincolnshire, UK


----------



## KrisKitten

London :wave:
There is a london meet going ahead on the 4th june :D xxx


----------



## 08marchbean

Newcastle :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I live in the new forest near Southampton x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Aberdeen, Scotland :) x


----------



## danniemum2be

done x


----------



## annawrigley

I'm from York and so is lily123 (hope she wont mind me posting on her behalf :winkwink:) :D xx


----------



## danniemum2be

annawrigley said:


> I'm from York and so is lily123 (hope she wont mind me posting on her behalf :winkwink:) :D xx

whats Lilys LO called? x x


----------



## annawrigley

danniemum2be said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> I'm from York and so is lily123 (hope she wont mind me posting on her behalf :winkwink:) :D xx
> 
> whats Lilys LO called? x xClick to expand...

She's not had her yet, but Esme :) x


----------



## DreamComeTrue

Ive been living in wolverhampton, west midlands for almost a year now but soon il be moving back to my mums which is just outside london :happydance: cant wait


----------



## Jemma_x

Rotherham, South Yorkshire


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Im from canada :)


----------



## Akira

I'm from New Zealand :)


----------



## tinkerbellkir

Were from Derby, East midlands!!

My LO's are Olivia and Seth x


----------



## purple_kiwi

canada :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> canada :)

:happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

london at the moment


----------



## JessdueJan

I'm from Darlington :) x


----------



## danniemum2be

done x


----------



## jen1604

I'm from Wiltshire but live in Plymouth,Devon xxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Hello everyone :)
im from Welwyn Garden City, hertfordshire is anyone local? im soooo lonely :hugs:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

jen1604 said:


> I'm from Wiltshire but live in Plymouth,Devon xxx

i was born in plymouth :thumbup: keyham to be exact


----------



## sineady

im from west yorkshire :)


----------



## jazzie_fizzle

From Yeovil, Somerset - Not a Mummy Yet Thou, 20Weeks To Go LOL  xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Me Grace & Theo are from Manchester :D 

x


----------



## meganracheal

I'm from Canada also :)


----------



## sambam

:flower:Hey :D stick me bailey & brogan in under Glasgow plz :)


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

im from Cheltenham
Leanne and Chloe xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Me (Alice) and Luke are from London =]


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Me (Laura) and Robyn live in Essex :D .. and no one on here so far is from here! damnittt! 

xoxox


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lor, Where i am in london is pretty close to parts of essex =] where abouts are you? x


----------



## KrisKitten

Lor you should come to the meet! xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

done x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I second kris!!! Come on lor!


----------



## jelix9408

im from the US.
Miami Florida to be exact


----------



## Ablaski17

Iam ally & were form the Maryalnddd in the USA


----------



## TattieHattie

Tattiehattie + Kaylum + Tattiesmum! 
Luton! lol :haha: 
When's the meet?? xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Ally and Holly, I'm from Hertfordshire, butim currently living in nottingham (and hating it) So put me down for both areas if poss!!


----------



## KrisKitten

Tattie your mum has already signed u up for going :rofl:
4th June hun, the thread is in the forum meets section xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

East midlands - Nottingham 
:D


----------



## glitterbomb

fairborn, ohio - usa


----------



## tasha41

Canada :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

tasha41 said:


> Canada :)

its were all the cool people are from :winkwink:


----------



## rockys-mumma

We're from Essex :)


----------



## Jayde1991

I am from East Sussex


----------



## babynewbie

Jayde1991 said:


> I am from East Sussex

Me too! Finally some from round here was beginning to think i was the only one!!


----------



## Jayde1991

babynewbie said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> I am from East Sussex
> 
> Me too! Finally some from round here was beginning to think i was the only one!!Click to expand...

i thought i was the only one too. but i am not :happydance:


----------



## msp_teen

I'm in the US, North Carolina to be exact!


----------



## Duro

Canada :coolio:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I feel so sad.. I'm constantly checking this thread to see if anyone turns out to be in essex :haha: 

xoxox


----------



## rockys-mumma

xx~Lor~xx said:


> I feel so sad.. I'm constantly checking this thread to see if anyone turns out to be in essex :haha:
> 
> xoxox

Haha, im from Essex! Upminster though so still quite a bit from you!! xx


----------



## AyaChan

im from south wales. think im the only one :cry: xD


----------



## laura1991

manchester :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Bristol :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

i keep checking if anyones from nottingham lol but dont think there is :(


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Becyboo__x said:


> i keep checking if anyones from nottingham lol but dont think there is :(

theres 3 or 4 from nottingham :) there was a teen meet there a week or do ago


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

rockys-mumma said:


> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> I feel so sad.. I'm constantly checking this thread to see if anyone turns out to be in essex :haha:
> 
> xoxox
> 
> Haha, im from Essex! Upminster though so still quite a bit from you!! xxClick to expand...

Damn, well thats closer than most! haha

xoxox


----------



## leoniebabey

Im up in newcastle :D


----------



## rockys-mumma

Bump :flower:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

I'm from New Mexico USA


----------



## Luke's_mummy

London :)


----------



## Ablaski17

Me & Hayley are from the US , Maryland to be exact!


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Nottingham east midlands x


----------



## danniemum2be

finally updated x


----------



## danniemum2be

laura1991 said:


> manchester :)

Where abouts in Manchester r u from?? x x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Mummy2b17 is Alice =]

you have mummy2b17 and luke and Alice and Luke lol sorry to be a pain!


----------



## Jay_x

Hey, I'm from the East Midlands.. Northants :flower:


----------



## danniemum2be

done x


----------



## NYCMommaxo

I was born in Australia but I was adopted and now live in NYC :)


----------



## Tasha360

well i duno if i really belong in here anymore, im turning 21 soon but still feel like a teenager lol. Im from stourbridge in the West Mids xx


----------



## rockys-mumma

Tasha360 said:


> well i duno if i really belong in here anymore, im turning 21 soon but still feel like a teenager lol. Im from stourbridge in the West Mids xx

Im 21 this year but im still hanging about haha. I like it better here lol :)


----------



## Ezza

Anglesey North Wales :)


----------

